# Hardware View (CD/DVD Printer direct onto disc)



## Tony Parkes (Sep 18, 2008)

[FONT=&quot]Good wishes
I would like to put a label on dvds,but want to get away from paper labels. Thinking of "Lightscribe" dvd writer. Anybody have one they would recomend.Or for that matter any to steer clear of[/FONT]


----------



## ejay79 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Tony, I use Lightscribe all of the time and love it.  The only downside is speed - if you have a graphic and text, be prepared to wait 3' minutes for the disc to be produced.  So if you're needing high volume, steer clear.

That said, for low volume creations, they come out pretty well.  After you get a drive installed be sure to get the latest and greatest in "system software" for it.  There's also a utility to enable High Contrast printing, which makes a big difference on print quality (and also slows it down!).

EJ


----------



## Jim Mohundro (Sep 18, 2008)

I collect films on DVD and I've printed about 7'' simple labels (title and year) on inkjet-ready Taiyo Yuden DVDs.  They print and dry quickly.  By all means avoid stick-on labels.  There is sunstantial risk to your DVD drive if they come apart during play.  On the other hand, I had to purchase an Epson printer (about $11') for this purpose.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Sep 19, 2008)

Check out Dymo DiscPainter. Awesome product that works very, very well.


----------



## Tony Parkes (Sep 19, 2008)

Ian Farlow said:


> Check out Dymo DiscPainter. Awesome product that works very, very well.



Hi Farlow,
Thanks for sharing link


----------

